# New PSU for gaming



## ULTRON 17 (Oct 8, 2014)

I just upgrade my Core2quad rig to this one .
Cpu i5- 4430
Mobo Asus H97 m-e
Ram corsair 4gb vengeance 
Other parts not needed(i have it )

 Plz suggest  psu for this rig 
I have select corsair cx 600 &
Coolermaster Gx 550  version 1    
(not find anywhere even online)


----------



## johnjoyjoe1979 (Oct 9, 2014)

Seasonic S12II 520 -4950.


----------



## ULTRON 17 (Oct 10, 2014)

Thanks


----------

